# Subjunctive, Konjunktiv und Subjunktiv



## Hutschi

Ich beziehe mich auf: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=600644 

Hallo, ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke "Subjunctive" und "Subjunktiv" sind falsche Freunde.

Soviel ich weiß, entspricht Englisch: "subjunctive" dem deutschen Konjunktiv.

Deutsch "Subjunktiv" ist dagegen eine spezielle grammatische Form, die in der deutschen Sprache nicht auftritt. 

Stimmt das? Ich habe es verschiedenen Diskussionen entnommen und es gibt hier immer wieder Missverständnisse.


----------



## Sepia

Hutschi said:


> Ich beziehe mich auf:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=600644
> 
> Hallo, ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke "Subjunctive" und "Subjunktiv" sind falsche Freunde.
> 
> Soviel ich weiß, entspricht Englisch: "subjunctive" dem deutschen Konjunktiv.
> 
> Deutsch "Subjunktiv" ist dagegen eine spezielle grammatische Form, die in der deutschen Sprache nicht auftritt.
> 
> Stimmt das? Ich habe es verschiedenen Diskussionen entnommen und es gibt hier immer wieder Missverständnisse.




Ich hatte mich schon gewundert ...

Ich kenne wiederum den "subjunctive" als "konjunktiv" übersetzt - den französischen "subjonctif" übrigens auch. 

Wo sollte den deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied sein? (Subjunktiv - subjunctive, meine ich)

Die "sterblichen Überreste" eines Konjunktivs werden übrigens z.B. in Dänisch sehr ähnlich benutzt und gebildet, wie in Englisch. Der Ursprung dürfte in allen drei Sprachen nahezu identisch sein.


----------



## Hutschi

> Ich kenne wiederum den "subjunctive" als "konjunktiv" übersetzt.


 
Eben. Es kann ja dann nicht "Subjunktiv" sein, wenn es "Konjunktiv" ist.



> Wikipedia Deutsch - Die freie Enzyklopädie
> Subjonctif
> Der *Subjonctif* (zu Deutsch auch _Subjunktiv_) ist ein Modus der französischen aber auch als _subjuntivo_ der spanischen Sprache. Der *Subjonctif* kann mit keinem deutschen Modus verglichen oder eins zu eins übersetzt werden.


 
Wie ist das Verhältnis?


----------



## jester.

Hutschi said:


> Wie ist das Verhältnis?



Eine Illustration mit Hilfe einer Fremdsprache, die einen Subjunktiv hat (Spanisch):

Quiero que te vayas (vayas steht im Subjunktiv, der Indikativ wäre vas). = Ich will, dass du gehst (gehst steht im Indikativ, eine Subjunktivform gibt es im Deutschen nicht).

So, nun noch ein anderes Beispiel zum Konjunktiv, der im Deutschen vorhanden ist, im Spanischen aber nicht:

Die Frau sagt, dass ihr Sohn zur Schule gehe (nur umgangssprachlich Indikativ geht). = La mujer dice que su hijo va (=Indikativ) a la escuela.

Also halten wir fest, dass zumindest schon mal fürs Spanische gilt Subjunktiv (Subjuntivo) ist nicht gleich Konjunktiv.
Das Französische verhält sich analog zum Spanischen.

Erwachsen war die Diskussion allerdings in Bezug auf den englischen Begriff subjunctive. Auch hierzu zwei Beispiele, dieses mal ohne Anmerkungen, ich denke es ist offensichtlich:

I request that you be (subjunctive) present at the meeting. = Ich bitte darum, dass Sie bei dem Treffen dabei sind (Indikativ).

und

Sie sagt, dass sie ihn um drei Uhr treffen wolle (Konjunktiv). = She says that she wants (Indikativ) to meet him at three o'clock.


Mein Standpunkt ist also weiterhin, dass Subjunktiv nicht gleich Konjunktiv ist und dass es im Deutschen keinen Subjunktiv gibt.

Dennoch gebe ich zu, dass es, was die Begriffe Konjunktiv und Subjunktiv angeht, einiges an Inkonsistenz gibt, da zum Beispiel das Italienische, das analog zum Spanischen und Französischen einen subjunktivisch verwendeten Modus hat und eben diesen Modus als Congiuntivo bezeichnet.


----------



## gaer

jester. said:


> Quiero que te vayas (vayas steht im Subjunktiv, der Indikativ wäre vas). = Ich will, dass du gehst (gehst steht im Indikativ, eine Subjunktivform gibt es im Deutschen nicht).


"I demand that/I insist that he _*follow*_ my directions."

This is included under "subjunctive" in English, which I think is a mess. In this case "demand that he go" seems to work a bit like your "Quiero que te vayas" illustration. Different verb, same idea, I think.

However, in many other examples, the English "subjunctive" works much as "Konjunktiv" works in German.

I wish I were, ich wünschte, ich wäre

Yes even here, German uses what WOULD be a subjunctive form of "wish", if it existed in English. But it doesn't.

And we have no forms for reported speech, using your example:

"Die Frau sagt, dass ihr Sohn zur Schule gehe"

For this reason, I think it is best to use "subjunctive" for English, "Konjuktiv" for German, and whatever is appropriate for other languages, if possible. When talking about German, even when using English, I would stick to "Konjunktiv I" and "Konjunktiv II".

In German it is your choice (meaning the choice of German-speakers) to use "Subjunktiv" for other languages, but I don't see why it would it would not be better to use whatever specialized terms are best in each foreign language, as used by natives of those languages—for instance "Subjuntivo" in Spanish.

The bottom line, I think, is that I agree with you!

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Das ist im Prinzip, was ich dachte. Man kann davon ausgehen, wenn jemand nach "Subjunktiv" in Deutsch fragt, er meine "Konjunktiv". 
In diesem Fall wird es das Beste sein, auf das deutsche Wort hinzuweisen, damit kein Missverständnis auftritt. 
Wenn es nicht klar ist, muss man nach Kontext fragen.

Grüße von Hutschi


----------



## Sepia

jester. said:


> ...
> 
> Mein Standpunkt ist also weiterhin, dass Subjunktiv nicht gleich Konjunktiv ist und dass es im Deutschen keinen Subjunktiv gibt.
> ...




Aber ich sehe immer noch nicht wo prinzipiell der Unterschied sein soll - und dieser Thread stellt das erste Mal dar, wo ich lese, dass die Ausdrücke nicht im Endeffekt bedeutungsgleich sind. Die Tatsache, dass die unterschiedlich verwendet werden in unterschiedlichen Sprachen sehe ich nicht als maßgeblich. Denn das gilt auch für das, was wir im Allgemeinen als Konjunktiv dargestellt bekommen. Ich benutze auch nicht den Lateinischen und den deutschen Konjunktiv gleich - und der isländische ist wahrscheinlich auch was ganz Drittes. Und es findet sich auch Klein-Unterschiede in dem Gebrauch in den Sprachen Italienisch/Französisch/Spanisch.

Also bitte nochmal klar definiert, wo siehst du den Unterschied zwischen Subjunktiv und Konjunktiv?


----------



## jester.

Sepia said:


> Also bitte nochmal klar definiert, wo siehst du den Unterschied zwischen Subjunktiv und Konjunktiv?



In der Verwendung, so wie ich es in meinem Beispiel oben illustriert habe.

Der Subjunktiv drückt eine subjektive Haltung des Sprechers zum Gesagten aus, zumindest in den meisten Fällen. Er steht im Spanischen nach Ausdrücken wie (auszugsweise):

querer que - wollen, dass
desear que - wünschen, dass
exigir que - verlangen, dass
ojalá - hoffentlich
es bueno/maravilloso que - es ist gut/großartig, dass
preferir que - vorziehen, dass

In all diesen Fällen steht im Deutschen der Indikativ. Die subjektive Haltung des Sprechers zum Gesagten wird also nicht explizit gekennzeichnet.

Weiterhin drückt der deutsche Konjunktiv in den meisten Fällen die indirekte Rede aus, die im Spanischen (und auch im Englischen und Französischen, wie bereits gesagt) durch den Indikativ ausgedrückt wird.


----------



## Sepia

jester. said:


> In der Verwendung, so wie ich es in meinem Beispiel oben illustriert habe.
> 
> Der Subjunktiv drückt eine subjektive Haltung des Sprechers zum Gesagten aus, zumindest in den meisten Fällen. Er steht im Spanischen nach Ausdrücken wie (auszugsweise):
> 
> querer que - wollen, dass
> desear que - wünschen, dass
> exigir que - verlangen, dass
> ojalá - hoffentlich
> es bueno/maravilloso que - es ist gut/großartig, dass
> preferir que - vorziehen, dass
> 
> In all diesen Fällen steht im Deutschen der Indikativ. Die subjektive Haltung des Sprechers zum Gesagten wird also nicht explizit gekennzeichnet.
> 
> Weiterhin drückt der deutsche Konjunktiv in den meisten Fällen die indirekte Rede aus, die im Spanischen (und auch im Englischen und Französischen, wie bereits gesagt) durch den Indikativ ausgedrückt wird.



Ds war ja genau was ich meinte - solche Unterschiede in der Anwendung finde ich auch in Sprachen wo die in beiden Fällen Konjunktiv oder in beiden Sprachen "Subjunktiv" (mit der einen oder andren Schreibweise) genannt werden. Daher sehe ich immer noch nicht den prinzipiellen Unterschied. Oder meinst du einfach, dass der Eine eine "Teilmenge" von dem Anderen ausdrückt?

(Auch wenn unterschiedliche Sprachen einen Dativ unterschiedlich nutzt oder parallel anders bezeichnet - oder z.T. kaum erkennbar ist - rüttelt dies ja auch nicht an der Grunddefinition des Terms "Dativ" an sich.)


----------



## SaiH

Sepia said:


> Aber ich sehe immer noch nicht wo prinzipiell der Unterschied sein soll - und dieser Thread stellt das erste Mal dar, wo ich lese, dass die Ausdrücke nicht im Endeffekt bedeutungsgleich sind. Die Tatsache, dass die unterschiedlich verwendet werden in unterschiedlichen Sprachen sehe ich nicht als maßgeblich. Denn das gilt auch für das, was wir im Allgemeinen als Konjunktiv dargestellt bekommen. Ich benutze auch nicht den Lateinischen und den deutschen Konjunktiv gleich - und der isländische ist wahrscheinlich auch was ganz Drittes. Und es findet sich auch Klein-Unterschiede in dem Gebrauch in den Sprachen Italienisch/Französisch/Spanisch.
> 
> Also bitte nochmal klar definiert, wo siehst du den Unterschied zwischen Subjunktiv und Konjunktiv?



Nur weil die semantische Bedeutung im Endeffekt gleich ist, heißt das nicht, dass dei zugrunde liegende Grammatik auch gleich ist. Der deutsche Konjunktiv ist ein Modus, der die Möglichkeit ausdrückt. Der Subjunktiv ist für Deutschmuttersprachler schwer zu fassen, weil es im Deutschen eben keinen derartigen Modus gibt. Er sagt - vereinfacht und unvollständig ausgedrückt - etwas über die (Un-)Wirklichkeit einer Aussage aus. (Dass sich die Verwendung im konkreten Fall zwischen den Sprachen teilweise überlappt, heißt nicht, dass die die Modi identisch sind.) Als weiteres Beispiel vielleicht der frz. Konditional, der oft dann verwendet wird, wenn im Deutschen ein Konjunktiv steht. 
_Si j'avais le temps, je ferais... vs. Wenn ich Zeit hätte, würde ich... _
Wie man sieht, steht im Deutschen in beiden Sätzen der Konjunktiv (beide Sätze werden im Grad der Möglichkeit abgestuft), während im Französischen nur im 2. Satz der Konditional steht (der einen implizierten/bedingten Sachverhalt ausdrückt). 
Zwei Sprachen bedeuten eben oft einen Unterschied in der Denkweise, auch in der Grammatik. Auch wenn im Endeffekt das gleiche ausgedrückt wird, ist die Denkweise dahinter eben manchmal anders.


----------



## SaiH

> (Auch wenn unterschiedliche Sprachen einen Dativ unterschiedlich nutzt oder parallel anders bezeichnet - oder z.T. kaum erkennbar ist - rüttelt dies ja auch nicht an der Grunddefinition des Terms "Dativ" an sich.)


Man kann oft nur im Kontext vergleichen - ich nehme immer gern Arabisch als Beispiel. In dieser Sprache gibt es für Substantive 3 Fälle [marfu:' ("Nominativ"), manSu:b ("Akkusativ") und magru:r ("Genitiv")]
ein Substantiv im manSu:b kann auf Deutsch nämlich Nominativ, Dativ oder Akkusativ sein. D.h. _DEN_ Akkusativ wie im Deutschen gibt es im Arabischen nicht, es gibt eben einen manSu:b, der in bestimmten Fällen dem deutschen Akkustiv entspricht. 
_DIE _(vom Lateinischen ausgehende) Grunddefinitition, von der du sprichst gilt eben nur in einer bzw. nur in bestimmten Sprachen. Andere Sprachen gehen vielleicht anders an das Problem heran (die o.g. anderen Denkweisen).


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, die unterschiedlichen Denkweisen sind ein ganz wesentlicher Punkt.
Eine Frage noch: wie kann man das englische Wort "subjunctive" adäquat in die deutsche Sprache übersetzen? "Subjunktiv", "Konjunktiv", kontextabhängig oder gar nicht?


----------



## jester.

Ich würde als Übersetzung "Subjunktiv" nehmen, um die Unterscheidung vom deutschen Konjunktiv und die Parallelität zum spanischen und französischen subjuntivo und subjonctif deutlich zu machen.


----------



## Sepia

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, die unterschiedlichen Denkweisen sind ein ganz wesentlicher Punkt.
> Eine Frage noch: wie kann man das englische Wort "subjunctive" adäquat in die deutsche Sprache übersetzen? "Subjunktiv", "Konjunktiv", kontextabhängig oder gar nicht?




Genau darauf wollte ich hin. So scheint es mir auch immer noch.

Wenn es aber trotzdem einen Definitionsunterschied gibt, möchte ich es wissen - vor allem weil die Teminologie für systematisches erlernen/lehren von Sprachen  wichtig  ist. Und man kann schon mit einer Terminologie und einem System der grammatikalischen Analyse arbeiten, die auf mehrere Sprachen und Sprachfamilien anwendbar sind. 

Ich kann mir z.B. auch nur vorstellen, dass Arabisch, trotz mangeldes Dativs, irgendetwas hat, woran man ein indirektes Objekt kennt - sei es Prä- oder Postposition, Wortstellung oder was ganz Drittes.


----------



## Bahiano

Hallo ihr alle,

ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich die ganze "Aufregung" nicht.
Subjunktiv = Konjunktiv !!!
Es sind zwei Begriffe für ein-und-dieselbe Sache, nämlich den einen der beiden Modi - der andere ist Indikativ (zum Glück heißt der in allen bisher genannten Sprachen gleich...)
Bei Betrachtung der Romanischen Sprachen, bei denen der Gebrauch des Kon- bzw. Subjunktivs fast identisch ist, wird dies sehr deutlich. Während man im FR und ES von "Subjunktiv" spricht nennt man ihn im IT "Konjunktiv".
Noch deutlicher ist es im Portugiesischen: in den EP-Grammatiken (EP = Europ. Port.) liest man "Subjunctivo", während man in den BP-Grammatiken (BP = Brasil. Port.) "Conjuntivo" liest.

Nur mal so als Einwand...


----------



## jester.

Bahiano said:


> Hallo ihr alle,
> 
> ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich die ganze "Aufregung" nicht.
> Subjunktiv = Konjunktiv !!!
> Es sind zwei Begriffe für ein-und-dieselbe Sache, nämlich den einen der beiden Modi - der andere ist Indikativ (zum Glück heißt der in allen bisher genannten Sprachen gleich...)



Hast du die Beiträge in diesem Thread eigentlich gelesen?


----------



## Bahiano

jester. said:


> Hast du die Beiträge in diesem Thread eigentlich gelesen?


Ja, habe ich. Und ich las von Unterschieden zwischen Kon- und Subjunktiv. Und davon, dass es den Subjunktiv im Deutschen nicht gebe. Und vieles mehr. Deshalb mein Statement.


----------



## jester.

Bahiano said:


> Ja, habe ich. Und ich las von Unterschieden zwischen Kon- und Subjunktiv. Und davon, dass es den Subjunktiv im Deutschen nicht gebe. Und vieles mehr. Deshalb mein Statement.



Na schön. Beginnen wir also mit der Behauptung, es gebe zwei Modi, nämlich Indikativ und Konjunktiv (wobei du davon ausgehst, dass Konjunktiv und Subjunktiv den selben Modus beschreiben): Dies widerlege ich mit Freuden mit Portugiesisch als Beispiel, da du diese Sprache scheinbar sprichst (korrigiere mich, falls ich mich irre). Betrachte die Formen _sou_, _seja_ und _seria_ und zähle die vorhandenen Modi.

Desweiteren möchte ich dich dann bitten, meinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread noch einmal zu lesen und zu erörtern (am besten anhand meiner Beispiele), wie du zu der Auffassung kommst, dass Subjunktiv (zu finden in einem der spanischen Beispielsätze) und Konjunktiv (zu finden in einem der deutschen Beispielsätze) der gleiche Modus sind.

Ich gebe ein weiteres Mal zu, dass es terminologisch offenbar Verwirrung um den Modus Subjunktiv gibt, behaupt jedoch weiterhin, dass er grammatisch eine Funktion hat, die der deutsche Konjunktiv und kein anderer deutscher Modus hat. Dies bestreitest du, und ich würde mich freuen, wenn du das begründen könntest.


----------



## SaiH

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, die unterschiedlichen Denkweisen sind ein ganz wesentlicher Punkt.
> Eine Frage noch: wie kann man das englische Wort "subjunctive" adäquat in die deutsche Sprache übersetzen? "Subjunktiv", "Konjunktiv", kontextabhängig oder gar nicht?


Ich persönlich würde _subjunctive _als _subjunctive _belassen. Das ist meines Erachtens die genaueste "Übersetzung". Generell bin ich der Ansicht, dass man die grammatikalischen Ausdrücke in der entsprechenden Sprache belassen sollte. Wenn unbedingt notwendig dann kontext- und adressatenabhängig auch _Subjunktiv__, _aber wie gesagt: idealerweise würde ich es belassen. So kann man am besten _subjunctive _von _subjonctif_, _subjuntivo _u.w.e.n.a.s.g. unterscheiden.


----------



## Bahiano

jester. said:


> Na schön. Beginnen wir also mit der Behauptung, es gebe zwei Modi, nämlich Indikativ und Konjunktiv (wobei du davon ausgehst, dass Konjunktiv und Subjunktiv den selben Modus beschreiben): Dies widerlege ich mit Freuden mit Portugiesisch als Beispiel, da du diese Sprache scheinbar sprichst (korrigiere mich, falls ich mich irre). Betrachte die Formen _sou_, _seja_ und _seria_ und zähle die vorhandenen Modi.
> 
> Desweiteren möchte ich dich dann bitten, meinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread noch einmal zu lesen und zu erörtern (am besten anhand meiner Beispiele), wie du zu der Auffassung kommst, dass Subjunktiv (zu finden in einem der spanischen Beispielsätze) und Konjunktiv (zu finden in einem der deutschen Beispielsätze) der gleiche Modus sind.
> 
> Ich gebe ein weiteres Mal zu, dass es terminologisch offenbar Verwirrung um den Modus Subjunktiv gibt, behaupt jedoch weiterhin, dass er grammatisch eine Funktion hat, die der deutsche Konjunktiv und kein anderer deutscher Modus hat. Dies bestreitest du, und ich würde mich freuen, wenn du das begründen könntest.


Schön, jester, dass du dich so sehr darauf freust

Zu Teil 1:
Ich gebe zu, den dritten Modus, nämlich Imperativ, außen vor gelassen zu haben, da der ja auch nicht wirklich Gegenstand dieses Threads ist. Also nochmal offiziell:
Es gibt 3 Modi: Indikativ, Kon-/Sub-junktiv und Imperativ.

Die drei von dir genannten Beispiele sind Formen des Verbes ser (sein):

eu sou = 1. Person sg. / Presente / Indicativo
eu/ela/ele seja = 1./3. Person sg. / Presente / Subjunctivo (EP), Conjuntivo (BP)
eu/ela/ele seria = 1./3. Person sg. / Condicional (EP), Fututro do Pretérito (BP) / Indicativo

Zu Teil 2:
Da brauche ich nicht großartig zu erörtern, sondern dich lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass der Gebrauch von Tempi und Modi nicht 1:1 von einer auf die andere Sprache zu übertragen sind. "Ich glaube, ..." verlangt im D halt Indikativ, während es in den Romanischen Sprachen eben Sub- bzw. Konjunktiv verlangt.

Genausowenig funktionieren "wortwörtliche" Übersetzungen.


----------



## jester.

Kurz zu Teil 1, nur um das klarzustellen: Die englische Wikipedia listet 29 Modi auf, ob es noch mehr gibt weiß ich nicht, aber theoretisch ist die Anzahl der Modi ja unbegrenzt. (Link)

Zu Teil 2: Selbstverständlich sind die Tempora und Modi in ihrem Gebrauch nicht 1:1 von einer Sprache in die andere übertragbar. Dennoch lassen sich m.E. Modi auch über verschiedene Sprachen durch bestimmte Charakteristiken definieren. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an die Tatsache, dass mit dem Subjunktiv der romanischen Sprachen oft Wünsche, Vorzüge und Ablehnungen ausgedrückt werden.


----------



## Bahiano

jester. said:


> Kurz zu Teil 1, nur um das klarzustellen: Die englische Wikipedia listet 29 Modi auf, ob es noch mehr gibt weiß ich nicht, aber theoretisch ist die Anzahl der Modi ja unbegrenzt. (Link)
> 
> Zu Teil 2: Selbstverständlich sind die Tempi und Modi in ihrem Gebrauch nicht 1:1 von einer Sprache in die andere übertragbar. Dennoch lassen sich m.E. Modi auch über verschiedene Sprachen durch bestimmte Charakteristiken definieren. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an die Tatsache, dass mit dem Subjunktiv der romanischen Sprachen oft Wünsche, Vorzüge und Ablehnungen ausgedrückt werden.


Oh ja, das musste kommen...
...und es gibt 200.000 Sprachen auf der Welt, von denen ich 199.994 nicht spreche...

Wollten wir uns in den Threads nicht auf das WESENTLICHE beschränken, nämlich der Klärung eines Problems, anstatt zahllose Auflistungen, linguistisch sicherlich bedeutsamer, praktisch jedoch wie immer völlig uninteressanter Fakten zu präsentieren?
Wieviele Modi und Tempi es auf der Welt auch geben mag, Konjunktiv und Subjunktiv ist und meint dasselbe, wenn es auch in jeder Sprache anders verwendet wird.

P.S.: Ich habe übrigens noch nicht ganz verstanden, was du mit deinen "ser"-Beispielen bezwecken wolltest!?!


----------



## jester.

Mit den ser-Beispielen wollte ich dir klarmachen, dass es mehr als zwei Modi gibt, auch wenn du das für unbedeutsam hältst.

Und ja, selbstverständlich musste das kommen. Darum geht es ja. Um die sprachenübergreifende Definition eines Modus (ursprünglich ging es um Englisch und Deutsch). So steht es auch im ersten Beitrag:



> Hallo, ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke "Subjunctive" und "Subjunktiv" sind falsche Freunde.
> 
> Soviel ich weiß, entspricht Englisch: "subjunctive" dem deutschen Konjunktiv.
> 
> Deutsch "Subjunktiv" ist dagegen eine spezielle grammatische Form, die in der deutschen Sprache nicht auftritt.
> 
> Stimmt das? Ich habe es verschiedenen Diskussionen entnommen und es gibt hier immer wieder Missverständnisse.


----------



## Bahiano

jester. said:


> Mit den ser-Beispielen wollte ich dir klarmachen, dass es mehr als zwei Modi gibt, auch wenn du das für unbedeutsam hältst.
> Das waren aber nur 2 Modi! Der dritte (Imperativ) war nicht dabei.
> Außerdem ist sowohl in den Deutschen (Bsp. canoo.net) als auch in den Port. Grammatiken (Bsp. priberam.pt) immer nur von 3 Modi die Rede.
> Kann es sein, dass die anderen 428 (oder wieviele auch immer...) hier einfach nicht Verwendung finden? Siehe Latein, dass ja bekanntlich 6 Fälle (Kasus) kennt, während wir nur 4 haben.
> 
> Und ja, selbstverständlich musste das kommen. Darum geht es ja. Um die sprachenübergreifende Definition eines Modus (ursprünglich ging es um Englisch und Deutsch). So steht es auch im ersten Beitrag:


 


> Hallo, ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke "Subjunctive" und "Subjunktiv" sind falsche Freunde.
> Nein.
> Soviel ich weiß, entspricht Englisch: "subjunctive" dem deutschen Konjunktiv.
> Ja, auch wenn der Gebrauch unterschiedlich ist.
> Deutsch "Subjunktiv" ist dagegen eine spezielle grammatische Form, die in der deutschen Sprache nicht auftritt.
> Diese "Form" nennt man Modus. In einigen Sprachen nennt er sich Subjunktiv, in anderen Konjunktiv.
> Stimmt das? Ich habe es verschiedenen Diskussionen entnommen und es gibt hier immer wieder Missverständnisse.


----------



## Sepia

SaiH said:


> ...Generell bin ich der Ansicht, dass man die grammatikalischen Ausdrücke in der entsprechenden Sprache belassen sollte. ...




Das ist doch viel zu unpraktisch. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man eine ganz neue Terminologie aneignen muss für die Grammatik jeder einzelnen Sprache. Gerade die Systematisierung wo man das nicht tut spart doch immens an Zeit. Es ist auch noch sinnloser, wenn ich z.B. jemandem Dänisch beibringen will und ihn voll labere mit Fachausdrücken wie "Genstandsled" und "Hensynsled", wo er vielleicht nach Stunden kapiert, dass ich damit "direktes und indirektes Objekt" meine - wie er es schon in seiner Muttersprache und zwei weiteren Sprachen schon kennt. 
Da würde er mich doch blöd anschauen und sagen, "warum hast du das nicht gleich gesagt?" Würde ich übrigens auch tun.


----------



## Outsider

I haven't been able to follow this conversation, since I don't speak German, but I wanted to agree with Bahiano: *subjunctive = conjunctive*. They are alternative names for the same notion.
It just so happens that different languages employ this mood in different ways. But this is true even within the Romance languages and the Germanic languages. French doesn't use subjunctives exactly the same way as Spanish, and German doesn't use subjunctives the same way as English.


----------



## SaiH

Ich habe weiter nachgegraben und es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass man _Subjunktiv _und _Konjunktiv _synonym verwenden kann. Dennoch möchte ich weiterhin bei dem von mir bereits Gesagten bleiben: Wenn man einen engl. _subjunctive _als _Konjunktiv _übersetzt hat man (als Deutschsprechender) automatisch den deutschen Konjunktiv vor dem geistigen Auge. Das gleiche gilt umgekehrt und kreuz und quer für alle Sprachen. Das kann zu Verwirrung führen, wie es dieser Diskussionsfaden eindrucksvoll beweist. 
Deswegen bin ich dafür, die entsprechenden Ausdrücke der gerade diskutierten Sprache zu belassen (außer man redet mit jemanden, der sowieso keine Ahnung hat - dann ist es nämlich sowieso egal und man vermeidet auch, dass er einen blöd anschaut).


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, die unterschiedlichen Denkweisen sind ein ganz wesentlicher Punkt.
> Eine Frage noch: wie kann man das englische Wort "subjunctive" adäquat in die deutsche Sprache übersetzen? "Subjunktiv", "Konjunktiv", kontextabhängig oder gar nicht?


You can't, Hutschi. I really feel as though people are completely ignoring merely because I am not writing in German.

Subjunctive, in English, is what it is. As Konjuktiv I and II are what they are, in German.

You can write an article describing subjunctive, in English, but the moment you attempt to link this to German, you MUST explain Konjunktiv I and II (KI and KII).

Note that this is exactly what this Wiki article does:

source

I find this article very unsatisfactory and confusing.

When referring to things like this:

I wish I were…
He demanded that I be…
If I were you

then use the word "subjunctive". Don't use a German word unless you are talking to someone who doesn't know English.

That fact that "subjunctive" and "Konjunktiv" SOMETIMES do the same thing in German and English actually causes terrible problems for students. They begin to assume they are the same, and they simply are not.

Gaer


----------



## Piotr_WRF

gaer said:


> then use the word "subjunctive". Don't use a German word unless you are talking to someone who doesn't know English.


Ich stimme dem zu, daß es keine gute Idee ist, beide Modi gleichzusetzen.

Gleichwohl bin ich der Meinung, daß man das eingedeutschte (oder gar deutsche) Wort _Subjunktiv_ benutzen kann, wenn man über diesen Modus im Lateinischen, Französischen oder eben auch Englischen spricht.


----------



## SaiH

> [...] use the word "subjunctive". Don't use a German word unless you are talking to someone who doesn't know English.
> 
> That fact that "subjunctive" and "Konjunktiv" SOMETIMES do the same thing in German and English actually causes terrible problems for students. They begin to assume they are the same, and they simply are not.



That's exactly what I said several times in this thread.


----------



## jester.

Gaer, I wholeheartedly agree with you. You can see that from my posts in this thread.
I write in English now because I feel that I'm in a position similar to yours...


----------



## ablativ

gaer said:


> That fact that "subjunctive" and "Konjunktiv" SOMETIMES do the same thing in German and English actually causes terrible problems for students. They begin to assume they are the same, and they simply are not.
> 
> Gaer


 
Den meisten von uns ist ja Englisch nicht ganz fremd, hier ist also eine Abgrenzung  zwischen "subj." und "Konj." durchaus möglich. Wenn ich aber andere Sprachen einbeziehe und in denen die "Möglichkeitsform" (= Konj./subj.) ausdücken oder auch nur grammatikalisch ansprechen will, muss ich dann für jede Sprache den entsprechenden Ausdruck für diese Möglichkeitsform kennen, nur weil alle Sprachen den Konj./subj. etwas (oder auch signifikant) anders einsetzen? Gibt es denn ein übergeordnetes Wort, das dieses grammatikalische Phänomen sprachenübergreifend definiert? Meine ursprünglichen Grammatikkenntnisse basieren auf Latein (erste erlernte Fremdsprache, humanistisches Gymnasium), aber selbst dort sind die Konjunktive I und II nicht deckungsgleich mit dem Deutschen. (Wie haben wir mühsam lernen müssen, das nach "ut" der Konj. folgt, eben anders als im Deutschen). Trotzdem hieß das grammatische Gebilde Konjunktiv(us), wie wir das ja auch auf Deutsch nennen. Spalten wir hier nicht Haare und konzentrieren uns nur auf Sprachen, die uns in ihrer Unterschiedlichkeit geläufig sind? Wie sieht es auf Ungarisch, Thailändisch, auf Hebräisch mit diesem "Konjunktiv" aus? Und wie nennt man ihn da?  

Gruß, abl.


----------



## gaer

ablativ said:


> Den meisten von uns ist ja Englisch nicht ganz fremd, hier ist also eine Abgrenzung zwischen "subj." und "Konj." durchaus möglich.


My comments were only about English/German.


> Wenn ich aber andere Sprachen einbeziehe und in denen die "Möglichkeitsform" (= Konj./subj.) ausdücken oder auch nur grammatikalisch ansprechen will, muss ich dann für jede Sprache den entsprechenden Ausdruck für diese Möglichkeitsform kennen, nur weil alle Sprachen den Konj./subj. etwas (oder auch signifikant) anders einsetzen?


That depends on whether you want to discuss a number of languages that you don't really know or if you want to discuss a few language that you are fluent in. We have a few members who are very knowledgeable in several languages. I assume they know the correct grammatical terms in those languages.


> Gibt es denn ein übergeordnetes Wort, das dieses grammatikalische Phänomen sprachenübergreifend definiert? Meine ursprünglichen Grammatikkenntnisse basieren auf Latein (erste erlernte Fremdsprache, humanistisches Gymnasium), aber selbst dort sind die Konjunktive I und II nicht deckungsgleich mit dem Deutschen. (Wie haben wir mühsam lernen müssen, das nach "ut" der Konj. folgt, eben anders als im Deutschen). Trotzdem hieß das grammatische Gebilde Konjunktiv(us), wie wir das ja auch auf Deutsch nennen. Spalten wir hier nicht Haare und konzentrieren uns nur auf Sprachen, die uns in ihrer Unterschiedlichkeit geläufig sind? Wie sieht es auf Ungarisch, Thailändisch, auf Hebräisch mit diesem "Konjunktiv" aus? Und wie nennt man ihn da?


I assume that any attempt to describe Hungarain, Thai or Hebrew without using the proper terms in those languages by using terms that are comfortable in German or English, for example, will misfire badly.

Regardless, I believe that subjunctive, Subjunktiv and Konjunkiv are three different words meaning three different things, although there is an overlap.

And that is what this thread is about.

Gaer


----------



## Sepia

Hey  boys and girls,

a carburettor is still a carburettor no matter if it is supplying a 1-cylinder chainsaw-engine, a Chevy V8 or an aeroplane enging. Some can be turned upside down and still work, some not. But they are all carburettors till they differ so much from the original product that they are not carburettors any more. 

Why do you think this principle works differently in linguistic terminology?

Terminology is a tool meant to pass on a concept of something to other people. So even if subjunctive is used differently in another language it does not cease being a subjunctive. There are still languages on this earth that are not even explored - and thus don't have a terminology of its own in this field. 

Do you really, honestly mean it would make any sense to sit there and say "oh, they have something in this lanugage, but I don't know what to call it - I cannot explain it until we have all the rules together ..."! Would that work?

Or would this approach work: "Aha, their verbs have a modus that definitely fits under the term "subjunctive" - but it is used differently ..."
I assure you, that would work better - and that IS the way things work.
Because a logical reply would be: "Fine, which likenesses and which differences have you discovered?"


----------



## gaer

Sepia said:


> Or would this approach work: "Aha, their verbs have a modus that definitely fits under the term "subjunctive" - but it is used differently ..."


I think this is a very reasonable point. However, have you ever noticed that Germans, writing in English, have used "conjunctive" where you used "subjuntive"? 

The first time this happened, I looked up "conjunctive" online, with zero success. The next time, I thought, "Oh—'Konjunktiv'—_now_ I get it it!"

Now, supposing you took you sentence:

"Aha, their verbs have a modus that definitely fits under the term 'subjunctive' - but it is used differently ..."

and translated it into German.

Wouldn't you then default to "Konjunktiv"?

That was my only point. I'm not a great "fan" of labels, and certainly it is a million times more important to be able to use these forms than to remember the right label for them.

I'd wager that there are people who grow up speaking English and German perfectly who don't even think about "moods" or "tenses" or "definite articles".

I don't want to get "hung up on" on terminology either, but I think in this case the conventional terms are very clear in English and German.

Other languages?

I have no idea. 

Gaer


----------



## iaf

Ich grübele so vor mich hin mit diesem Thema...

Meinerseits, kann ich besser von Spanisch und Deutsch ausgehen, um den Subjunktiv (hier eingedeutscht) mit dem Konjunktiv zu vergleichen. Und sie drücken wirklich nicht das gleiche aus. 
Das mag sehr gefühlsmässig klingen, aber wenn ich den Unterschied etwas präziser in Worte fassen will, dann muss ich sie eben beim Namen nennen: Subjunktiv auf Spanisch und Konjunktiv auf Deutsch. Besser kann ich es eben nicht bezeichnen.
(Nebenbei sei erwähnt, dass der Konjunktiv vielmehr zwischen dem Konditional und dem Indikativ in Spanisch schwankt. Der spanische Subjunktiv ist ein durchaus lebendiger Modus, der auch im Alltag ständig zu hören ist.)

Folgende Situation in hypothetischer Zukunft:
- Konjunktiv? So wie der auf Deutsch? Oder der auf Englisch?
- Nein, der wie in Spanisch, Französisch und so.
- Ach so, der SP.-FR.-...-Konjunktiv, nicht der DE-Konjunktiv.
- Ja, ich mein das, was man früher Subjunktiv nannte!
- Hmm, aber Subjunktiv und Konjunktiv stehen doch für das gleiche, oder?
- Schon, der Subjunktiv ist der Konjunktiv aber... eben ganz anders.

Ich verstehe ja, dass man in der Theorie einen Allgemeinbegriff für alles einigermassen hypothetische, subjektive, etc. suchen will, aber früher oder später wird man auch hier wieder anfangen müssen, zu differenzieren. Ein solcher Allgemeinbergriff würde aber z.B. auch die arabischen Sprachen miteinbeziehen (keine Ahnung, ich kann keine arabischen Sprachen), und dann wäre der Begriff Konjunktiv wahrscheinlich auch nicht der passendste. Im Endeffekt werden wir jede Menge neue Unterteilungen entdecken und für diese dann neue Bezeichnungen für eigentlich altbekannte Begriffe erfinden.

Was ich aber garnicht so recht verstehe ist, dass man "aus praktischen Gründen" lieber Subjunktiv und Konjunktiv zu einem einzigen Begriff zusammenfassen will. Seien wir mal ehrlich: wenn man ernsthaft eine neue Sprache lernen will, kommt bestimmt jede Menge neues Vokabular dazu! Da kommt man einfach nicht drumherum. Wenn man dazu noch ein entsprechendes Sprachgefühl entwickeln will, sollte man lieber keine irreleitenden Analogien suchen, sondern versuchen von der Denkweise der zu erlernenden Sprache auszugehen.

Im Endeffekt, ich würde es vorziehen, diese Begriffe auseinanderzuhalten...

Grüsse,
iaf


----------



## berndf

Ich glaube diese Diskussion vermischt hier Sachen. Der englische S_ubjunctive_ und der Deutsche _Konjunktiv_ stammen beide vom proto-germanischen Konjunktiv ab, während der Romanische Subjuntiv/Konjunktiv auf den spät-lateinischen_ Modus Subiunctivus_ abgeleitet ist, der wiederum lediglich alternative Bezeichnung des lateinischen _Modus_ _Coniunctivus_ ist.

Auf jeden Fall ist der Englische _Subjuntive_ dem Deutschen _Konjunktiv_ näher als dem französischen _Subjonctif_ oder dem italienischen _Congiuntivo._

Natürlich ist der Deutsche Konjunktiv nicht dasselbe wie der Englische _Subjunctive_ oder der französische _Subjonctif_ oder der italienische _Congiuntivo_ und man sollte auch immer klarmachen, wovon man jeweils redet. Aber an den Vorsilben _con-/kon-_ und _sub-_ sollte man sich jedenfalls nicht festbeißen. Und die Verwandtheit dieser Modi bewusst verschleiern zu wollen, nur weil sie sich auseinanderentwickelt haben, halte ich auch nicht für richtig.


----------



## Hutschi

Das Problem ist nicht, dass die Verwandtschaft verschleiert wird, sondern dass Missverständnisse entstehen, weil das Auseinanderentwickeln verschleiert wird, wenn man sich nicht bewusst ist, welche Form gemeint wird, denke ich. Mir war nur klar, dass es nicht die gleichen, wenn auch ähnliche Formen sind, und dass sie bei Übersetzungen und Anfragen oft verwechselt werden.


----------



## berndf

Das verstehe ich und gebe Dir Recht. Es besteht häufig die Notwendigkeit auch eng verwandte grammatikalische Formen zu disambiguisieren. Und *eine* Möglichkeit dazu ist, die in den jeweiligen Sprachen gebrauchten Termini unübersetzt zu lassen. Damit habe ich keine Probleme.

Ich wollte nur noch einmal (dies wurde in dem Thread ja schon in einigen Beiträgen getan) darauf hinweisen, dass man in die unterschiedlichen Vorsilben nichts reininterpretieren sollte. *Wenn* man _Subjunctive_ übersetzten wollte (was in bestimmten Diskussionszusammenhängen durchaus sinnvoll wäre), dann mit _Konjunktiv _und nicht mit _Subjunktiv_, weil es dieses Wort im Deutschen einfach nicht gibt. Eine solche Übersetzung hätte zudem auch noch den Nachteil, dass sie nahelegen würde, dass der englische _Subjunctive_ dem französischen _Subjonctif_ näher wäre als dem deutschen _Konjunktiv_, was sicherlich falsch ist zu noch größeren Missverständnissen führen würde.


----------



## Henryk

> Ich wollte nur noch einmal (dies wurde in dem Thread ja schon in einigen Beiträgen getan) darauf hinweisen, dass man in die unterschiedlichen Vorsilben nichts reininterpretieren sollte. *Wenn* man _Subjunctive_ übersetzten wollte (was in bestimmten Diskussionszusammenhängen durchaus sinnvoll wäre), dann mit _Konjunktiv _und nicht mit _Subjunktiv_, weil es dieses Wort im Deutschen einfach nicht gibt. Eine solche Übersetzung hätte zudem auch noch den Nachteil, dass sie nahelegen würde, dass der englische _Subjunctive_ dem französischen _Subjonctif_ näher wäre als dem deutschen _Konjunktiv_, was sicherlich falsch ist zu noch größeren Missverständnissen führen würde.


Ich fände es gravierender, den "subjunctif" und den "subjunctivo" mit "Konjunktiv" zu übersetzen, da sie anders funktionieren und benutzt werden und somit kein Äquivalent sind.

Nehmen wir mal ein Polysem wie "Flügel", das könnte man u. a. mit "grand" und mit "wing" übersetzen. Man kann es nicht 1 zu 1 übersetzen, sondern sucht sich die Bedeutungen des Wortes raus und sucht sich die Gegenstücke in anderen Sprachen, die genau das wiedergeben.

Deshalb wäre es meines Erachtens auch nicht weniger sinnvoll, den Subjunctivo mit dem "Konditionalis" und dem "Indikativ" zu übersetzen als mit "Konjunktiv". Den "subjunctivo" und den "subjunctif" wörtlich zu übersetzen, ist ziemlich prekär, da man dann auch den "congiuntivo" mit "Konjunktiv" übersetzen müsste, obwohl er wie gesagt dem eigentlichen "subjunktiv-Konzept" entspricht. Die Etymologie ist doch vollkommen nebensächlich bei Übersetzungen. Ich übersetze heutzutage beispielsweise "head" mit "Kopf" und nicht mit Haupt.

Da dies aber nun einmal äußerst vage ist, sollte man die Begriffe in der Ursprungssprache lassen, da damit jegliche Unklarheiten vermieden werden. Wir haben im Deutschen kein Wort für "subjunctivo", "subjunctif" und "congiuntivo", also brauchen wir ihnen keine Übersetzung geben, die ein an sich ganz anderes Muster hat und im selben Fachgebiet vorkommt. Das würde ausschließlich zur Verwirrung beitragen.


----------



## berndf

Henryk said:


> Die Etymologie ist doch vollkommen nebensächlich bei Übersetzungen.


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

Dass das englische Wort _subjunctive_ and das französische Wort _subjonctif_ von dem lateinischen Wort _subiunctivus_, das Deutsche Wort _Konjunktiv_ und das italienische Wort _congiuntivo _von dem lateinischen Wort _coniunctivus_ abgeleitet sind, spielt für die Bedeutung der Begriffe keine Rolle; sowohl bezüglich dessen, was diese vier Begriffe gemein haben (die grundsätzliche Bedeutung, Möglichkeit, Wunsch, Ziel oder Bedingung anzuzeigen und dass diese grammatikalischen Formen dieselben sprachgeschichtlichen Wurzeln haben), als auch dessen, was sie trennt (die vielen konkreten Verwendungsregeln). Daher meine Aussage, dass man sich nicht an den Vorsilben _con/kon_ und _sub_ aufhängen soll.


----------

